# What kind of plow for a 06 Jeep Commander



## MNHustle

I don't know what kind plow I should put on a 2006 Jeep Commander, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## basher

22 series Snoway with Down Pressure.

Snoway.com


----------



## Plow Man Jim

Well you can see in my sig line what I use and it has been just great for Driveway"s and I even do one Apt. Place and the people just love me there so it's up to you. But remember this I'm not making one single dime off of telling what I use. Others on here do .


----------



## basher

Plow Man Jim;1094814 said:


> Well you can see in my sig line what I use and it has been just great for Driveway"s and I even do one Apt. Place and the people just love me there so it's up to you.
> 
> Meyer's doesn't make anything to fit a Jeep Commander, unless there is something in their new Home Depot line of homeowner plows, there's most certainly nothing listed on their website.
> 
> But remember this I'm not making one single dime off of telling what I use. Others on here do .


If that crack was directed at the earlier responses; how would I benefit from answering a question from some guy in MN? While Scott on the other hand (employed by Buyers) wouldn't recommend anything due to weight issues. If you'd done a little research you would have found Snoway, snowbear, snowsport or this new Meyer Home Depot plow are his only choices and of them all only snoway offers down pressure and would IMO be the best choice of the four, or you could just limit yourself to irrelevant statements.


----------



## Plow Man Jim

Basher; Your wise crack to me was un-called for. Did I say I was talking about you no... I was simply stating that there are people on here that use this site as a sells tool. So grow up and get over it. You presume that I talking about you and then you proceed to beat on me. Get a life for crying out loud. If you are one of those people that read into every post what you think people are saying rather than what they actually are saying or even asking them first than your going to be wrong way more than you are going to be right.

Now where is my apology????


----------



## MNHustle

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Plow Man Jim

MNHustle:
You are more than welcome. I hope that I was able to help you even if it was in some small way. Have fun with what ever you get and just remember go slow until you get it all figured out and always use common sense it always helps. Stop back and let me know what you ended up buying and how it is going for you..

Have a great day.. Jim


----------



## B&B

Snoway 22 series would be your only option if you're looking for a "real" plow with good performance, power angle and good resale value since there's not many manufactures that have a compatible front mounted plow for your application . The down pressure capability is just icing on the cake.


----------



## ppandr

Having owned and gotten rid of a 07 Commander I wouldn't put any plow on that POS unless it is for your own driveway. Either that or carry a spare tranfer case with you.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I REALLY advise against using a jeep commander for anything other than grocery getting. those things are a joke.


----------



## wj4play

I would stick to light duty with it... I heard the same things about my 99. but you need to realize if its for profit and more than a hobby you might be better off getting a cheap YJ or TJ and a plow. I am not sure how the commanders are built but the IFS could be troublesome.

Are they Unibody vehicles too?


----------



## wj4play

here is some carnage of a unibody plow truck. This is my 99 that i have used for 3or4 years plowing commercial and residential. see how the front unibody is pulling away from the rest of the jeep. sheetmetal seperating


----------



## Plow Man Jim

What kind of Jeep is this on?


----------



## snow problem

That why you dont put a 7.5 on a Grand, the sports are better fro plowing my 99 is the best plow truck i have owned.


----------



## mnglocker

Plow Man Jim;1135029 said:


> What kind of Jeep is this on?


Probably a WJ; aka a 99-04' Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Plow Man Jim

Thanks for that answer as well as the input... I know when I got mine they told me weight and the strain of pushing is the reason for only putting a 6.6 on my Cherokee.


----------



## wj4play

Plow Man Jim;1135029 said:


> What kind of Jeep is this on?


Its a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee Larado. We have owned it since it was new.


----------



## wj4play

snow problem;1135051 said:


> That why you dont put a 7.5 on a Grand, the sports are better fro plowing my 99 is the best plow truck i have owned.


The Sports and Grands and Jeep Comanche are all unibody vehicles. I had to make a steel frame under the unibody to attach the unimont. I have ripped it off a few times and learned from it. Right now I am redesigning the way it attaches to the unibody and it should be pretty durable. If I am able to do it the way I want to. I should be able to
1. Make it removable for summer and offroading
2. build the mount that its isolated by rubber bushings. This will help absorb vibrations from plowing.

Good luck on the commander, sometimes you just gotta listen to yourself and do what you feel is right.


----------



## Plow Man Jim

wj4play;1135241 said:


> The Sports and Grands and Jeep Comanche are all unibody vehicles. I had to make a steel frame under the unibody to attach the unimont. I have ripped it off a few times and learned from it. Right now I am redesigning the way it attaches to the unibody and it should be pretty durable. If I am able to do it the way I want to. I should be able to
> 1. Make it removable for summer and offroading
> 2. build the mount that its isolated by rubber bushings. This will help absorb vibrations from plowing.
> 
> Good luck on the commander, sometimes you just gotta listen to yourself and do what you feel is right.


Hey Wj where in Iowa are you???I'm over by Fort Dodge............


----------



## wj4play

Plow Man Jim;1135253 said:


> Hey Wj where in Iowa are you???I'm over by Fort Dodge............


I'm in Des Moines. were kinda like neighbors lol. Wify and I was just in Mason City last weekend picking up a half cow. Do you guys get alot of snow up there. I know it was like 10-15 degrees cooler up your way.


----------



## Plow Man Jim

wj4play;1135281 said:


> I'm in Des Moines. were kinda like neighbors lol. Wify and I was just in Mason City last weekend picking up a half cow. Do you guys get alot of snow up there. I know it was like 10-15 degrees cooler up your way.


Hey ya Neighbor...L.O.L...
Boy we sure did last year that's for sure..L.O.L.. But so far we maybe had like two times that we even got just flurries... But I'm sure it will all hit the fan one day soon.. Geez we all got way to much rain this year hey......

Jim


----------



## wj4play

Plow Man Jim;1135295 said:


> Hey ya Neighbor...L.O.L...
> Boy we sure did last year that's for sure..L.O.L.. But so far we maybe had like two times that we even got just flurries... But I'm sure it will all hit the fan one day soon.. Geez we all got way to much rain this year hey......
> 
> Jim


I didn't notice the rain so much down here, but I spend most of my time behind a computer so I don't get to see outside much. Do you have many pictures of your XJ and how its mounted? I was always curious how those Cherokee's mount the plow on the unibody frame. do you do much commercial or residential plowing with it?


----------



## Plow Man Jim

wj4play;1135373 said:


> I didn't notice the rain so much down here, but I spend most of my time behind a computer so I don't get to see outside much. Do you have many pictures of your XJ and how its mounted? I was always curious how those Cherokee's mount the plow on the unibody frame. do you do much commercial or residential plowing with it?


I don't really do any commercial plowing. I do one apt. House driveway and parking lot for my son in-law and a friend. I can't get you any pictures right now I have it in the shop getting a new neutral safety switch put in. I'm not able to do those things any more so I have to pay to have it all done...You'll have to send me your Name and e-mail addy and I'll send them to you when I can take them. My E-mail is [email protected] and when I can I'll do that for you. It's really pretty simple the way that they mount them on the Cherokee's. By the way your Grand looks really good with the Blade mounted on it...
Jim


----------

